# Quests are gone?



## Cavsfan23 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here in Cle I was getting $4 for every ride a couple of weeks ago in the evenings. It was great and covered my gas for each trip. Then last week they changed it to $3 a ride after 9 PM and now this week it's only offering us a boost of 1.1 to 1.3. WTF gives....anyone noticed this?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Get the pattern....


----------



## Cavsfan23 (Oct 29, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Get the pattern....


Name of the game has always been the same. They gonna get you one way or another. I just want to know how much of a difference has it made.


----------



## JPilla (Nov 20, 2017)

They'll continue to squeeze you. It won't get better. Only worse.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Cavsfan23 said:


> Here in Cle I was getting $4 for every ride a couple of weeks ago in the evenings. It was great and covered my gas for each trip. Then last week they changed it to $3 a ride after 9 PM and now this week it's only offering us a boost of 1.1 to 1.3. WTF gives....anyone noticed this?


Same here in Chicago...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JPilla said:


> They'll continue to squeeze you. It won't get better. Only worse.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This right here.*


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cavsfan23 said:


> Here in Cle I was getting $4 for every ride a couple of weeks ago in the evenings. It was great and covered my gas for each trip. Then last week they changed it to $3 a ride after 9 PM and now this week it's only offering us a boost of 1.1 to 1.3. WTF gives....anyone noticed this?


This just happened to me. No quest this week. Just a bunch of strange boost nonsense. I don't drive FT and just do eats now so I don't even really know wtf I'm looking at. Other than it looks like less $$$.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

The trick is to get many different platforms.
spread the love of working with these highly paid best benefits lol do them all at once.
Soon they will give you a bonus .
Reach that bonus.
If you notice once you achieve a bonus the very next week they will vanish .


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mch said:


> This just happened to me. No quest this week. Just a bunch of strange boost nonsense. I don't drive FT and just do eats now so I don't even really know wtf I'm looking at. Other than it looks like less $$$.


@mch, business has noticeably declined for me too. I hope the government decides to stimulate the economy soon.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I never get quests in my market. Too may ants crawling around. Rarely get any surges. If I do happen to get a sticky surge I only get the base amount on my next ride. I have never got a ride request while the surge was still active on the screen to get the additional surge amount.


----------

